# Concerts



## saboteur (Nov 6, 2021)

__
https://soundcloud.com/saboteur1001%2Fsets

Played and recorded live, part by part.
Two musical instruments used - electric and bass guitars.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Good playing, but there is something about the tone that is off putting for me. It sounds like you are playing on a computer.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't hear the noise of the fingers approaching the strings.
The double stops are too synchronous. The two instruments as well are too synchronous.
The rhythm is suspiciously regular.
The notes of different heights have the same timbre.

To my ears, this isn't even played on a keyboard. It sounds like a Midi synthesizer.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Enthalpy said:


> To my ears.....It sounds like a Midi synthesizer.


I have to agree........


----------



## saboteur (Nov 6, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Good playing, but there is something about the tone that is off putting for me. It sounds like you are playing on a computer.


Electric guitars alone sound very dull and muddy, so I was forced to lift up high frequencies very much. It began to sound a little less natural, but I checked Soundcloud and found that many do the same when electric guitars are alone in the mix. So I left it that way.


Enthalpy said:


> I don't hear the noise of the fingers approaching the strings.


To play an electric guitar musicians usually use a pick, not fingers. This is not an acoustic guitar.
Mahogany with a P-90 pickup in the neck position gives smooth sound with no clank. That is what it's famous for.


Enthalpy said:


> The double stops are too synchronous. The two instruments as well are too synchronous.


This is called precise playing.


Enthalpy said:


> The rhythm is suspiciously regular.


Unfortunately, I don't have a personal conductor at home, so I'm forced to use a metronome instead.


Enthalpy said:


> The notes of different heights have the same timbre.
> To my ears, this isn't even played on a keyboard. It sounds like a Midi synthesizer.


Yes, that's how a clean electric guitar sounds.

P.S. Have you ever tried to listen to melodies themselves, not frequencies? Trust me, that is much more fun and interesting.
Do you judge paintings by frames or books by covers, paper and print quality?
No doubt, books printed at home will surely look worse than factory made ones. But it's not surely that stories will be worse as well.
And if there are some good music made of samples, I'm gonna enjoy it.
Thank you, guys, anyway.


----------

